# low carb at Asda



## Drummer

I have begun to go to Asda to get the very low carb protein bread - 4 gm of carb per slice, and today noticed that they have a new Alpro yogurt which has zero carbs.
I only paid a short visit to get bread, but after decades of apparent indifference more low carb foods seem to be appearing.


----------



## Grannylorraine

This us good news, maybe worth the drive to Asda for me then, as that is the only supermarket not in easy reach for me.


----------



## Madeline

Asda deliver too, and I think they’ve quite a low price threshold for delivery compared to others.


----------



## chaoticcar

I also go to Asda for the low carb bread ,they also have good mark downs (aka yellow label, or sharp elbow corner ). I also buy leek and black pepper pork sausages less than 1gr  carb per 100 gr and very tasty
   Carol


----------



## chaoticcar

My husband and I know where all the sharp elbow corner s are in all.lol supermarket s!!!
  Carol


----------



## Gimli

What is the name of the bread please


----------



## Drummer

Protein bread.
Asda are good in having a section in the bakery area where there are 'low carb' breads, but the 5 slice 'building bricks' are the lowest carb content by a long way.


----------



## chaoticcar

Gimli said:


> What is the name of the bread please


Hovis lower carb bread is the one that I buy it has purple edge to the wrapper 
  Carol


----------



## Bronco Billy

I think this type of food is becoming fashionable, so the supermarkets are stocking it.


----------

